# Will it get the job done?



## REELhorny (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, so I just recently found an interest in fly fishing so i went to academy and bought a little Pflueger fly combo..I think its a 5/6 weight (i didnt want to drop a whole lot of $$$, bc i wanted to try it out first) and have I been practicing with it on some ponds catching bream and bass. I dont even think its rated for saltwater, but if I decided to throw a fly out at some spanish or came across some schoolie chicken daulphin would it get the job done?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

You might do schoolie chicken dolphin. Make sure you have plenty of backing. I would consider and 8 to 10 wt. Mainly you will need the back bone to cast larger Sw flies. I use a 6 for specs and have caught a couple of decent Redfish. But, Good luck. If I can help let me know.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

5/6 will be fine for schoolie dolphin up to 10lbs or so and any sized spanish. If you get into Jack Crevalle, King Mackerel, etc, than you will want something heavier like a 9wt or above. I love a 5/6 for trout, reds, bass, blues and the like.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Two suggestions : first, use a 40lb. fluorocarbon tippet on your fly and check it often. Second, if your reel is a "click type" of drag and not a true adjustable drag then don't use it on spanish or big reds. I learned that one a few years ago when one took my fly line AND backing!


----------



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

I think you'd be pushing the limits of that combo in saltwater.


----------

